# Agouti Dilute Litter from 2016



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

I am mostly focused on improving the type of my mice now but have been having some fun with diluted shades of agouti. When there are several dilutes on an agouti mouse the dark undercoat can give texture and depth to the color. I had a litter a few months ago with some really cool shades (pics attached). I think they are a mix of blue cinnamon, cinnamon and yellow agoutis. Though it's hard to find pictures online to compare them to.

Now one of the does is all grown up, her picture is below. I am 90% sure she is a Chocolate, Recessive Yellow, Agouti, not sure if there is an official name for that particular shade, but she's got a great color to her.


----------

